# The Brooklyn Bounce! Brooklyn Machine Works Big Ben



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Fame: 2010.5 Brooklyn Machine Works Big Ben Raw (soon to have red stickers and tensioners)
Fork: 2006 Marzocchi Drop off 2 (temporary-soon to be a Fox 36 Float or Marzocchi 4x) 
Stem: Brooklyn Machine Works Flat Rat 70mm Raw
Headset: Fsa Impact integrated
Cap: Vintage Gary Fisher "All work no play is no good at all" from my first MTB bike
Bars: Deity Dirty 30's Black
Grips: Odi Ruffian bmx 140 mm with red clamps
Bar Ends: Brooklyn Machine Works black
Cranks: Profile 180mm Chrome
Crank Bolts Blue Six Titanium
BB: Profile External Euro black and red
Chainwheel S&M Irin Man steel splined drive 25T works raw
Chain Kmc Half Link Chrome
Hubs Profile 20mm front and 3/8" rear steel axle anno red
Driver: Profile Titanium 10T
Spokes: Wheels Smith Comp triple butted black with red allow nipples
Rims Mavic xm 819 ust custom powder coated candy red with black ust 1nserts
Tires: Intense Micro Knobbies MK2 26x2.25 converted to tubeless
Brakes: Shimano Saint
Rotor: Avid Polygon 2 185mm
Tensoiners built in Brooklyn Machine Works soon to be red anno
Seat post Thomson Elite 27.2 black
Seat Clamp: Brodie 30.0 custom antiqued black anno
Seat S&M Thin seat black Cromo Rails

Hope you like my new pump track bike.

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats awesome. Did you get it from BMW directly?


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

The local shop I ride out of is a BMW dealer. It was custom ordered from Joe at Brooklyn complete with ISCG tabs.

Stephen


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm building a mob up that will be using the profile spline drive system, how does that work for you? Also how are the V2 profile external BB's, any difficulty setting it up w 3 piece cranks? My only experience is the internal type w 3 piece cranks


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

That is BALLS DEEP!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Sammy,

No prob at all. It was as easy as putting any Profile together. It does not use a cone on the spider side to make up for the difference in width.

Stephen


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice nice set up. What kind of pedals are those?


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

that thing is nce. i like the cranks a lot.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

how do you like the 70mm stem? have you tried shorter?

oh, and awesome bike!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

They are Canfeild Crampons. I forgot to list them. 

I love the 70 mm stem. I also have a 50mm Thomson x4 but I have no intentions of trying it.

Btw the bike is currently weighing in at 26.5 lbs as it sits.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I was planning on building a MOB, but BLK MRKT is having some issues with production, and I might have to pick up one of these instead. Not such a terrible loss. Looks like all my parts will fit, 27.2 post, integrated HS, so thats good.


----------

